# NEW Slaughterhouse calibraton (Dual eD A2-300's)



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok here we go, I believe I have everything hooked up and ready to go. I recalibrated everything and here are the first graphs. not sure what was going on with the 2 that seem to be all over the place but it seems that i have a couple good runs there, and they don;t look to tereabley bad, I just need to pull down in a few spots.

View attachment 9917


View attachment 9918


View attachment 9919


View attachment 9920


View attachment 9921


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

With the adjustment REW suggested:
View attachment 9922


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Something from a previous life :bigsmile:

View attachment 9923


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Graphs number 1 and 4 are showing some strange results for sure.

It looks like a form of comb filtering, but I suspect it may be a clipping in the soundcard. The next time you see a result like that, check the REW Scope tab to get a picture of the input and output sweep levels. See if the input level is overdriving.....

Either way, yeah, it looks pretty good. You have a couple of small peaks that can be taken care of fairly easily.......

brucek


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

Well my last post got lost, but I have not recalibrate the sound card with the mixer inline so I am going to do that for sure, and then check my levels again I do have the sound card turned up pretty high. And this all with no acoustical treatment yet. Unless you can count the riser filled with insulation.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

carls64 said:


> ... but I have not recalibrate the sound card with the mixer inline so I am going to do that for sure, ....


What mixer??? ...:huh:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

salvasol said:


> What mixer??? ...:huh:


Oh sorry, I forgot to mention that I got a Behinger Microphone and mixer to hook up for testing ;-)


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:time-out: ...I'm waiting for your final graphs ...:bigsmile:


----------



## akakillroy (Jul 9, 2008)

salvasol said:


> :time-out: ...I'm waiting for your final graphs ...:bigsmile:


Well I have made a number of changes and I suppose I should remeasure ;-) I have the new Emotiva Amp and surrounds and some acoustical wall treatments, and I have to say that I don;t think I have made any new measurements since the bass traps and screen wall were moved. I better get busy!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

carls64 said:


> Well I have made a number of changes and I suppose I should remeasure ;-) I have the new Emotiva Amp and surrounds and some acoustical wall treatments, and I have to say that I don;t think I have made any new measurements since the bass traps and screen wall were moved. I better get busy!


Don't worry, you'll have plenty of time ...tweeking never stops:T

P.S.: I read that after around 170-200 hours of usage the sub will sound a lot better :yes:.


----------

